# P.Harrington, Manchester NH



## Cthulhu (Apr 8, 2013)

I wasn't sure how old this one was, (before or after 1900). I've seen a lot of P.Harrington and sons bottles, but not many without the sons, and all of the ones that I have seen didn't say "Registered", or "This bottle not to be sold" in the same places, or at all.







 I assume it's not a really expensive one, but to me it's great. I've been finding the stoppers for these bottles all over with my cousin, and this is the first whole local blob top I've found so far! [] ...Now...to find a way of getting the rusted clasp piece off of it without damaging it [&:]. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I remember looking into them once and they were a distributor. If that's the case they could have had a lot of molds made from all over by different glass makers.
 Are you going to try to preserve the top?


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice bottle!

 Find me a P. Harrington hutch and I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Are you going to try to preserve the top?


 
 I don't think I'm going to be able to save the clasp part, (are you able to?), I'm a bit of novice bottle hunter [:'(]. I'm pretty sure I've got the same stopper that goes with this bottle. I found them apart from each other so it may be one for a different bottle of the same type. 








> ORIGINAL:  nhpharm
> 
> Nice bottle!
> 
> Find me a P. Harrington hutch and I'll be a happy camper!


 
 Same here! lol []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

> I don't think I'm going to be able to save the clasp part, (are you able to?),


Heck, I'm not sure that is part of the stopper. It could be a crusty chunk of metal that just happened there.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah that's true, it could be anything. Do you know of any way I can get it off without damaging it too badly? soaking it in something and picking away at it?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 8, 2013)

I've got one of these. These were the earlier style ones. I think they are common. I paid $5 for mine.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 8, 2013)

aww...lol [&:]. Yeh I kind of had a feeling, I see shards of these and the stoppers all around the area. Any idea if this one is before or after 1900? After looking online I wasn't really sure. I saw that the "& sons" was around 1910 ish? (could be wrong) but I wasn't sure about the regular P. Harrington. It may be cheap, but it's the first whole blob I've found, so it's priceless to me! []

 Thanks for the info guys

 **Update** The Rusty metal bit chipped off cleanly [sm=thumbup.gif] **


----------

